# Sony vaio fe21h backlight problem? very strange



## stifler (Mar 17, 2006)

hi guys
ive got a sony vaio fe21h and recently the backlight failed to turn on, although the laptop still ran and i could see a very dim dsiplay.
after discovering this was a common problem and a good solution was to replace the inverter. thats exactly what i did, so i spend $60 on a new inverter, but when it arrived and i fitted it in (same part no) it didnt solve the problem and much to my horror the problem was still the same.
so whilst removing the inverter, i never realised but i had accidently switched on the laptop, and i noticed something strange.
without the inverter in.. the laptop display was still very dull.. just like the orignal symptom, which means the inverter plugged in or out was having no effect on it whatsoever.
i am ever soo puzzled as to what could be causing the problem, and i really want to narrow down my options before having to spend alot of dough on a new lcd.
do you think it could be the backlght ccfl tubes themselves that are faulty?
please someone help and shed some light into my misery. thanks


----------



## wetvidz (Jan 14, 2009)

hi do you still have the laptop, have you fixed the problem?

i have a sony vaio which i bought cheap because it has this same backlight problem. but i figured out that when you turn it on from being off. the backlight doesnt come on, so then i wait till windows is fully loaded and then press the power button which brings up a Standby, Shutdown, Restart... box
i press 'S' for standby, and then when the laptop has gone into standby, i turn it back on again, and the backlight comes on every time no fail.

i hope that if you still have this laptop, that this might help your problem.. if you have gotten it fixed, i would like to know what you had to do to fix it 

cheers
Ben


----------

